# Lambing season



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Wondering how lambing is going for some this year? Some producers are lambing around here right now, and doing fairly well even in the cold weather. Most of them are lambing inside and not out on pasture. I always lamb my ewes outside, but bred for early lambs this year...due any day now. I'm thinking now that my decision to do that was a dumb one.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

I just got done kidding and lambing although I just got started in sheep and this is my first lambing I've been raising goats forever. But lambing and kidding went great even with the horrible weather. We pasture kid/lamb. So far I really like the sheep. Hope your lambing goes well.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Won't start lambing for another month. We lamb on pasture. Eight inches of snow on the ground right now. Glad we aren't lambing yet. Good luck with your lambing. Hope it goes well.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

We lamb out on pasture as well, looks like it'll be a bitter week this week. Had -1 this morning. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm hoping spring time shows up soon I'm ready to look at some green pastures. I'm getting tired of looking at snow.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Me too, starting the shearing season this weekend in upstate PA...looking to be in low 20's for a high. Burrrr


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

PaCustomBaler said:


> Me too, starting the shearing season this weekend in upstate PA...looking to be in low 20's for a high. Burrrr


 do you market only the wool? Or do you sell the lambs at market? Around here everyone has hair sheep it's very rare to see a wool sheep in these parts. I guess their is no market for the wool here? Hope my rookie questions aren't to annoying like I said I am completely new to the sheep world. Thanks.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Nah it's completely fine mate. Market the lambs and the wool. Growenwald Fur and Wool from Illinois comes and purchases the wool. We don't have any local buyers either...same as you. But they come out and make various pick ups at different locations and put the wool on a semi. Last year I got .70-.80/lb for coarser Cheviot wool after they took it back to Illinois and graded it. Midstates Wool will also buy wool, but I don't like dealing with them. They'd have no problem going to KY for wool.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

PaCustomBaler said:


> Nah it's completely fine mate. Market the lambs and the wool. Growenwald Fur and Wool from Illinois comes and purchases the wool. We don't have any local buyers either...same as you. But they come out and make various pick ups at different locations and put the wool on a semi. Last year I got .70-.80/lb for coarser Cheviot wool after they took it back to Illinois and graded it. Midstates Wool will also buy wool, but I don't like dealing with them. They'd have no problem going to KY for wool.


What does that equate to on a per head basis?


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Full fleeces (minus bellies and tags) were weighing around 4.5-5 pounds. At $.70/lb & 5lb fleece, equates to $3.50/head.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

PaCustomBaler said:


> Full fleeces (minus bellies and tags) were weighing around 4.5-5 pounds. At $.70/lb & 5lb fleece, equates to $3.50/head.


What does shearing cost per head?


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

OhioHay said:


> What does shearing cost per head?


I charge anywhere from $3/head to $5/hd + fuel costs to get to the farm.

Closest place I shear to you is in Wakeman, OH close to Norwalk. Big polypay ewes...I believe producer said his fleeces average around 7-8 lbs. each. Think he got $.80/lb from Groenwald but can't remember exactly. They are at $3.50/head + fuel on 300 ewes. They're big sheep but comb pretty easy, great handing system, and very nice people.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

PaCustomBaler said:


> I charge anywhere from $3/head to $5/hd + fuel costs to get to the farm.
> 
> Closest place I shear to you is in Wakeman, OH close to Norwalk. Big polypay ewes...I believe producer said his fleeces average around 7-8 lbs. each. Think he got $.80/lb from Groenwald but can't remember exactly. They are at $3.50/head + fuel on 300 ewes. They're big sheep but comb pretty easy, great handing system, and very nice people.


We have katahdins. Had a chance to buy a closed polypay flock. Was just wondering if there was any money in the wool. Sounds like more of a break even.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Price all depends on wool quality and fleece weight. A lot of producers in western PA run polypay flocks and cover their costs of shearing and then some with their wool sales. Depending on the price of the ewes...if you could get them for $300/hd bred, or $160/hd unbred for anything under 5 years old I'd think you'd be pretty good. Usually those ewes that are in the 3-5 year old mark pump out more lambs than those younger yearling-2 year olds.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

We're just starting. 15 ewes and 15 boer does due to drop anytime. We're in the check the barn a lot stage and ready to go. This will be our 7th season lambing/kidding and we're hoping it goes well, but the sheep aren't really showing much yet so we're wondering of all of them caught. Goats are big and dropping udders so anytime.

We birth indoors. My wife likes it better as I'm at work all day this time of year and she has better control over things then.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Started lambing yesterday. 2 down and 22 to go. So for so good. This is our fourth lambing season.


----------

